# I bought a tiny bathtub....



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's adorable!!  I'm giggling at the 5th picture...I can just hear a little "Ennnnhhh" sound and "Mooom, let me out already!". :lol:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

That is his defeated face. LOL :lol: He tried so hard to get out but he's a tubby one (I swear he is gaining weight on this diet and not losing it). He couldn't make it out... But I gave him lots of mealworms for his participation.


----------



## Mirabella (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh. That is WAY too cute. Where did you find it?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just a random find at a thrift store. I saw it and I immediately knew it was going to make a good picture.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Thank you!!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! <3


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh it's so darling! Great job


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh my god that is just too amazing


----------



## jillgonz (Jan 19, 2016)

I love these!!


----------

